# Parking ticket



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

What happens if you get a parking ticket with a company vehicle and you don't pay the ticket?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

The company will find out who had the vehicle on that date & time, and you get to pay it. If the ticket goes unpaid, the registration becomes non-renewable.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

the boss will fire your ass if you dont pay it especially if the registration is non-renewable!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

DET59 said:


> the boss will fire your ass if you dont pay it especially if the registration is non-renewable!!


 Got that right..my boss is a dick!


----------

